# Breed survey and a floppy ear



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I want to breed survey a dog that had a recent hematoma and his ear is now floppy. It could go back up, but with these ear hematomas I tend to plan on it staying down and be pleasantly surprised if it stands again. The dog was shown twice, once at 13 months and once around 18 months. Both times he obtained an SG show card. One was from an SV judge and one from a USCA-SV judge. I'm assuming I can still breed survey said dog and the ear would not be an issue? He already has the BH, AD, hip and elbow a-stamps, dental notation, and will have a SchH title before the survey (if not all 3). The judge doing the survey would likely be the judge that awarded the SG rating at 18 months who now that I think of it was also the judge for the BH trial, so he has seen the ear normal.


----------



## Vandal (Dec 22, 2000)

I know someone with almost the same story as yours. Showed in the breed survey went KKL 1.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Good to know. I didn't foresee a problem but just wondered if anyone had done this before.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

It will be ok - you are doing under Johannes? If you explain, there won't be an issue. Broken teeth, floppy ear due to an aggressive bitch, slightly oversized, etc - KKL1 now


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It will probably be Johannes since there are no other shows in our region  I don't even see a regional conformation event?! He has all his teeth and is correct size, everything else is fine/legit or I wouldn't bother.


----------

